# Videos on YouTube



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey guys,

If you're interested, I just posted a few videos covering off some Don Ross tunes on YouTube. The songs are "The Is-Ought Controversy", "It's Fun Being Lucky" and "Annie and Martin". They're played on my first handbuilt guitar from the "Let's see your acoustics" thread.

I only did one take for the songs, recorded by a Web Cam and lapel mic on the missus' computer; so I apologize for the sound, video, and performance. :tongue: 

http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=saffronboots

Cheers,
Warren G.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Awesome stuff!!!

:bow: :bow:


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Reminder to self "don't post any of my stuff"

Fantastic :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks guys. I'm having a lot of fun doing this although I seem to get a fair bit of stage fright just sitting in front of the camera. Weird. The hockey game playing on the TV in the background seems to relax me a bit though.

I added a couple of more last night...


----------

